# A Wonderful and Significant Story....



## drippin' rock (Aug 19, 2012)

Regardless of your views, this guy is talented.


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 19, 2012)

and another..


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 20, 2012)

I saw a NOVA episode called _The Theory of Everything_ where most of that came from.  It was very interesting.  No talking donkeys, I'm afraid.


----------

